# Never Forget 9-11



## SneekEE (Sep 11, 2010)

I keep hearing on the news, and the net today, that we should never forget. It is beeing shouted to the rooftops, NEVER FORGET9-11!

But i am not hearing alot of people say what it was that happened on 9-11 that we are never too forget.

The president and many more have repeated over and over, America IS NOT at war with Isilam. IS NOT IS NOT IS NOT IS NOT IS NOT IS NOT IS NOT IS NOT IS NOT IS NOT IS NOT IS NOT IS NOT IS NOT at war with ISLAM.

Get it, rememorize it, over and over, we Americans are NOT at war with Islam.

And that is true.

But NEVER FORGET 9-11!

or never forget ISLAM IS AT WAR WITH AMERICA!!

ISLAM IS AT WAR WITH AMERICA!!

Never FORGET who attacked us!

Never forget 9-11


----------



## apoint (Sep 11, 2010)

Couldn't have said it better Mr Sneekee.
 A country that does not know or admit its enemy is doomed to be took over.
 Its like having cancer and your body parts keep rotting off but you just keep trying to make friends with the cancer but the only thing the cancer wants is to kill you............


----------



## SneekEE (Sep 11, 2010)

I agree Apoint, and let me say this. I didnt mention those fallen heroes that need to be remembered, because they are beeing mentioned all day, in memorials. The thing i am noticing, is not one news agancy is pointing out why those great americans were killed.It is important to remember the fallen heroes, but equally imortant to remember why they fell.

They fell because of a religion, not of peace, but of conquering. And conquering by force, not love, but violence. It needs to be said that while America is not at war with Islam, for we are of peace, Islam is and has declared war on us.And on 9-11 those terrorists, in the name of Alla, took the lives of innocent men and women. And unless we stand aginst this evil, and call it what it is, more will be taken in the future. 

Our president, our media, keeps telling the nations who religion is Islam, the we are not at war with them. Please will some of the Islamic leaders of these countries  explain that they are not at war with us. Will they also take a stand aginst those in there countries who shout kill america! as we did this one preacher of a small church. One man in this country publicaly insults Islam, and most of our nation stands against him and tries to shut him up. Yet in the islamic nations thousands shout death to america, burn our flag, and we are told to be tolerant, while they are praised. I think not.


----------



## apoint (Sep 11, 2010)

Good point Sneekee,  America needs to wake up and quit making excuses for trying to do whats right. The president wants to bow down & apologize to our enemy's like thats going to make things all better. Islam see's it as weakness. Islam thinks were a bunch of idiots for voting in someone who apologizes for our country.
  I believe the Bible, and making America weak will open the door for the antichrist. God has handed us over to our own[populace] will, so our enemy's can take us into bondage.
 All I know is Glory hallelujah Lord come quickly. The time is near........


----------



## SneekEE (Sep 11, 2010)

You know i dont know enough abour bible prophecy to know who the antichrist will be or is. But I do know right from wrong. And if we are in the right by standing up to people in this country who says or does hatefull things to those of the Islamic faith, then we should hold the leaders of those Islamic nations to the same standard. Right is right, wrong is wrong. I see many youtube videos of muslims saying negitive hatfull things about america and christians, but few from us saying similar things about them. And more often then not, while they say evil things about us, they recite from the quran.

I believe most likly this country will become an Islamic country, or at least dominated by those of the Islamic faith. And if that happens, it is well with my soul, for God is in charge. But so long as He has given me the right to speak my feeling about the matter, I will gladly exercise my right, regardless of who it offends. The ole saying is, the truth hurts. And the truth is the men who attacked us were muslims acting under the will of Allah according to there faith. Therefore i can logicaly conclude Islam is at war with America. God help us all.


----------



## Lowjack (Sep 11, 2010)

I Agree sneekee, We Americans like to play stupid sometimes.
Islam has being at war for 600 years.
Most Americans have never read a book about the Caliphs.


----------



## apoint (Sep 11, 2010)

The crusaders which everyone likes to villanies came into history because Islam was murdering the populace  and trying to take over the known world at the time. Trying to take over the world even back then...
 Thats always been the Quran's objective... Nothing new under the sun.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Sep 11, 2010)

apoint said:


> The crusaders which everyone likes to villanies came into history because Islam was murdering the populace  and trying to take over the known world at the time. Trying to take over the world even back then...
> Thats always been the Quran's objective... Nothing new under the sun.



Know much about the Holy Roman Empire?  The Tudor Dynasty?  If you want to go back a long way, might as well bring those up.


----------



## SneekEE (Sep 11, 2010)

Ragardless of what the crusaders, or anyone elese in distant history did, that did not give those in the islamic faith to kill innocent americans. It was not the cursaders, the roman empire, or tudor dynasty that flew planes into the world trade centers, or the pentagon, or crashed into a feild, it was muslems. That is a fact that  I do not need to appolagise for, but those of the islamic faith should.


----------



## earl (Sep 11, 2010)

SneekEE said:


> Ragardless of what the crusaders, or anyone elese in distant history did, that did not give those in the islamic faith to kill innocent americans. It was not the cursaders, the roman empire, or tudor dynasty that flew planes into the world trade centers, or the pentagon, or crashed into a feild, it was muslems. That is a fact that  I do not need to appolagise for, but those of the islamic faith should.




It was terrorists that did that . Fanatically religious terrorists.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Sep 11, 2010)

SneekEE said:


> Ragardless of what the crusaders, or anyone elese in distant history did, that did not give those in the islamic faith to kill innocent americans. It was not the cursaders, the roman empire, or tudor dynasty that flew planes into the world trade centers, or the pentagon, or crashed into a feild, it was muslems. That is a fact that  I do not need to appolagise for, but those of the islamic faith should.



By that rationale Dale Murphy should apologize for Warren Jeffs.


----------



## SneekEE (Sep 11, 2010)

earl said:


> It was terrorists that did that . Fanatically religious terrorists.



I agree Earl, they were fanatical, and did instill terror!   And since you stated they were religious, what religion were they?


----------



## THREEJAYS (Sep 11, 2010)

SneekEE I'm w/you.Doesn't change a thing if folks see it or not,the truth is the truth.


----------



## SneekEE (Sep 11, 2010)

Six million dollar ham said:


> By that rationale Dale Murphy should apologize for Warren Jeffs.



Dont know those people you are talking about or what they did? So are you saying i need to apologise for the fact that the men who instilled the terror on 9-11 were muslems?
 or are you saying that no one in the Islamic faith is responsible in any way for what those men did, and that no one elese in the islamic faith would ever do such a thing again? Are you saying no one in the islamic faith needs to stand up and tell there followers that what those men did was wrong?

I just watched  many christian leaders denounced this guy in floridia for wanting to peacfully demonstrate how he feels about islam. I also watched as they appologised to the world, specificly to islam and muslems, condeming this mans actions. do you think they should have done that? 

I am guessing from what you wrote you think the leaders of islam should not denounce terrorist or appologise for there actions. Do you think it was wrong that the christian leaders in this country denounced and apologise for the actions of the pracher in florida?


----------



## earl (Sep 11, 2010)

SneekEE said:


> I agree Earl, they were fanatical, and did instill terror!   And since you stated they were religious, what religion were they?





They CLAIM to be Muslim.


----------



## SneekEE (Sep 11, 2010)

earl said:


> They CLAIM to be Muslim.



If I claim to be chirstian, one only has to look to the teachings of Christ to see if my claim is true.If I ma dooing what jesus said to do, then i am a christian. if i am dooing somthing Jesus never said to do, yet claim He did say to do it, then i am a false convert not a christian. 

If a man claims to be a muslim, one only has to look to the teachings of islam to see if that is true.If he is following the teachings of the quran, then i suspect he is indeed a muslem. Does the quran teach or tell its followers to do what these men did?

Qur'an (8:12) - "I will cast terror into the hearts of those who disbelieve. Therefore strike off their heads and strike off every fingertip of them"

Surah
9:5 Then, when the sacred months have passed, slay the idolaters wherever ye find them, and take them (captive), and besiege them, and prepare for them each ambush. 

Qur'an (2:191-193) - "And slay them wherever ye find them, and drive them out of the places whence they drove you out, for persecution [of Muslims] is worse than slaughter [of non-believers]...and fight them until persecution is no more, and religion is for Allah."  


Qur'an (4:104) - "And be not weak hearted in pursuit of the enemy; if you suffer pain, then surely they (too) suffer pain as you suffer pain..." 

Qur'an (5:33) - "The punishment of those who wage war against Allah and His messenger and strive to make mischief in the land is only this, that they should be murdered or crucified or their hands and their feet should be cut off on opposite sides or they should be imprisoned; this shall be as a disgrace for them in this world, and in the hereafter they shall have a grievous chastisement"

Qur'an (8:39) - "And fight with them until there is no more persecution and religion should be only for Allah" 



Yep, they were muslims as are all those who submitt to Allah and are of the islamic faith.


----------



## JackRobinson (Sep 11, 2010)

To sneekEE:
With all this evidence in front of us, how in the world are you guys prepared to"love your enemies" and "turn the other cheek".
I am NOT trying to be sacreligious with this...I argue up one side and down the other with the people in my own Sunday School Class about this and all they come back with is "we must try to be more like Jesus".
If this is being more like Jesus then your grandchildren will be slaves long after you're dead and gone.
Somebody PUH-LEEEEEZE tell me how this 'turn the other cheek' and 'pray for your enemies' stuff makes any sense??


----------



## apoint (Sep 11, 2010)

JackRobinson said:


> To sneekEE:
> With all this evidence in front of us, how in the world are you guys prepared to"love your enemies" and "turn the other cheek".
> I am NOT trying to be sacreligious with this...I argue up one side and down the other with the people in my own Sunday School Class about this and all they come back with is "we must try to be more like Jesus".
> If this is being more like Jesus then your grandchildren will be slaves long after you're dead and gone.
> Somebody PUH-LEEEEEZE tell me how this 'turn the other cheek' and 'pray for your enemies' stuff makes any sense??



 All that changed when they declared war on America.
   Turning the other cheek in this case will get you surria law in America and you praying to allah 3 times a day.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Sep 11, 2010)

SneekEE said:


> Dont know those people you are talking about or what they did?



Look 'em up yet?


----------



## SneekEE (Sep 11, 2010)

Jack I realy dont want to turn this into a bible discussion, but religion does play a huge role in all this. When Jesus had said to turn the other cheek, He was not talking to the masses below, he was speaking to the deciples who were about to go unto the masses below to teach and minister. Jesus was telling them how to minsister, how to spread the gospel, and how to conduct yourself while dooing so.

That beeing said, if you walk up to a pharisee and offend him with the good news, and he slaps your face for offending him, then you are to turn the other cheek if you are going to be able to lead him to Jesus.If you hit him back he will never listen to you.

As far as when we are setting in our own homes not spreading the good news, when a man breaks in and tries to kill you we have evry right to defend ourselves. Islam as a whole has rejected the gospel, they do not want to slap our cheeks, they want to chop off your head unless you convert to islam. 

Jesus said to love your neighbor. And i do, but that does not mean you can get along with all neighbors. Rom.12;!8 tells us to get along with all men if, and i say if it be possible. Somtimes it is not possible.Somtimes your neighbor wants to take your life, or the lives of your family.The bible says if anyman does not provide for his own family he is worst than a non believer. Part of that provision along with food and shelter comes protection from all those who would  do you harm. I am not advocating violence against anyone, but i do call it like i see it, and we need to be ready to defend ourselves from islamic terroists. Part of that defence is recognising who they are that want to do us harm So far as I know every one of the terrorists on 9-11 were muslems.If we realy wanted to see muslems come to the lord we would do more than just pray for them, we would go to there countries and we would open protestant churches there, in order to better inhance relationships between us. Do you know how many protestant christian churches there are in islamic countries?

Pray about how we are to follow the teachings of the bible in todays world.Study self defence in gods word.

Psalm 82:4 Rescue the weak and needy; Deliver them out of the hand of the wicked. 
How can you deliever them from an evil man who would kill you with out a fight? 
Proverbs 24:11 Deliver those who are drawn toward death, And hold back those stumbling to the slaughter


.Ezekiel 33 "... 6 'But if the watchman sees the sword coming and does not blow the trumpet, and the people are not warned, and a sword comes and takes a person from them, he is taken away in his iniquity; but his blood I will require from the watchman's hand.' 
I am blowing the horn against islam.


Ex. 22:2 If the thief is found breaking in, and he is struck so that he dies, there shall be no guilt for his bloodshed.
No christian should be guilty about defending themselves from terrorists.

Nehemiah 4 17 Those who were rebuilding the wall and those who carried burdens took their load with one hand doing the work and the other holding a weapon.  18 As for the builders, each wore his sword girded at his side as he built, while the trumpeter stood near me. ... 21 So we carried on the work with half of them holding spears from dawn until the stars appeared. ....  23 So neither I, my brothers, my servants, nor the men of the guard who followed me, none of us removed our clothes, each took his weapon even to the water.Esther 8:11 By these letters the king permitted the Jews who were in every city to gather together and protect their lives—to destroy, kill, and annihilate all the forces of any people or province that would assault them, both little children and women, and to plunder their possessions, 

As we rebuild our walls we to need to stay alert to the dangers islam poses to us.
Do you not know that Jesus believed in self defence, it is written? When He and the deciples went they carried swords.Luke 22:49-53 

Jesus and His deciples new they were in a dangerous world  and they carried swords to defend themselves.Yes pray for the muslim peoples, pray with tears of love for them. But at the same time, know who your enemy is and be prepared to defend yourself from them should they try to kill you.Blessed are the peace makers, and in many cases it is only through acts of war that peace is found.Blessed are our soldiers and fallen heroes of 9-11.

God bless you


----------



## SneekEE (Sep 11, 2010)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Look 'em up yet?



Lol nope. Do you want me too?


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 12, 2010)

I watched 9/11 unfolding.  The events were confusing to begin with.  
Once I saw the second jet hit the WTC I called my wife at her office to let her know that life in America had just changed.
I told her life would never be the same again.  Not for me and you(wife), our children, our grandchildren.
Never be the same again.
It's not about religion.
It's about human beings.
Never be the same again.
No one will ever be able to forget.


----------



## SneekEE (Sep 12, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> I watched 9/11 unfolding.  The events were confusing to begin with.
> Once I saw the second jet hit the WTC I called my wife at her office to let her know that life in America had just changed.
> I told her life would never be the same again.  Not for me and you(wife), our children, our grandchildren.
> Never be the same again.
> ...



You know we were blessed that day. God had his hand on all of us, even the terrorists. He allowed them to  go only so far and no farther. I assure you they wanted too.Let us all thank God that we were able to call our wives and loved ones on that day.And let us pray to God that we can continue to do so.


----------



## slip (Sep 12, 2010)

why are they burning a flag with 12 or 16 stars on it?


----------



## JackRobinson (Sep 12, 2010)

SneekEE said:


> Jack I realy dont want to turn this into a bible discussion, but religion does play a huge role in all this. When Jesus had said to turn the other cheek, He was not talking to the masses below, he was speaking to the deciples who were about to go unto the masses below to teach and minister. Jesus was telling them how to minsister, how to spread the gospel, and how to conduct yourself while dooing so.
> 
> That beeing said, if you walk up to a pharisee and offend him with the good news, and he slaps your face for offending him, then you are to turn the other cheek if you are going to be able to lead him to Jesus.If you hit him back he will never listen to you.
> 
> ...



EXCELLENT!
I just learned more about the "turn the other cheek" stuff than I ever learned from the namby-pamby types who profess pacifism. AND you back it up with scripture.
I KNEW I was right all the time, just needed reinforcement.
I am, admittedly, a lame Bible scholar.
As for what the agnostics on here have to say about that holy book...well I just pray they will have a personal experience with Jesus Christ and allow him to pay their sin debt for them. But, of course, being lost they don't believe in any sin debt in the first place. Which is a very scary unknown situation...very very scary (for them)
Thank you very much
Regards


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 12, 2010)

Do not repay anyone evil for evil. Be careful to do what is right in the eyes of everybody. If it is possible, as far as it depends on you, live at peace with everyone. Do not take revenge, my friends, but leave room for God's wrath, for it is written: "It is mine to avenge; I will repay," says the Lord. On the contrary: "If your enemy is hungry, feed him; if he is thirsty, give him something to drink. In doing this, you will heap burning coals on his head." Do not be overcome by evil, but overcome evil with good (Romans 12:17-21).

But I tell you who hear me: Love your enemies, do good to those who hate you, bless those who curse you, pray for those who mistreat you (Luke 6:27-28).

Anyone who claims to be in the light but hates his brother is still in the darkness. Whoever loves his brother lives in the light, and there is nothing in him to make him stumble (1 John 2:9-10).


The answer is already written in the book


----------



## SneekEE (Sep 12, 2010)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Do not repay anyone evil for evil. Be careful to do what is right in the eyes of everybody. If it is possible, as far as it depends on you, live at peace with everyone. Do not take revenge, my friends, but leave room for God's wrath, for it is written: "It is mine to avenge; I will repay," says the Lord. On the contrary: "If your enemy is hungry, feed him; if he is thirsty, give him something to drink. In doing this, you will heap burning coals on his head." Do not be overcome by evil, but overcome evil with good (Romans 12:17-21).
> 
> But I tell you who hear me: Love your enemies, do good to those who hate you, bless those who curse you, pray for those who mistreat you (Luke 6:27-28).
> 
> ...



Hunter again i agree with all of those verses.But not sure what your point is exactly in posting them. Who is talking about repaying anyone for evil, that would be a horrible thing too do?

We should always do waht is right in the eyes of others, IF it is possible, and as long as it is NOT wrong in the eyes of God. As I said, I would not burn a quran, that would only invite heartach, but it is legal and it is a right under our constitution. A right given to us by God. And we should all live in peace with people IF it be possible. But it is not possible to live in peace with a man who wants to take your life. Peace is a 2 way street, and Jesus did NOT come to bring peace in the world, He came to bring division. His peace He left us during times of division.

Revenge is for God, no one is advocating revenge. Speaking the truth in love is not taking revenge.We can offer our enemy all the food in the world, but like our gospel, they dont want it, they reject it.

I do not hate those in the muslem faith. In fact, I have a freind of mine who is muslem I do love. He will tell you I do not hate him.And pray for him and all people who are mislead I do.

I not only claim to be in the light, I let the light shine. I do not hate my brother, nor do I claim a muslim is a brother. A brother is one who is born into the family of Christ.It is one thing to reject Christ as you Lord and Savior, it is another to reject Him and to convince people He did not die on the cross, nor that He was raised from the dead. I do not see how 1 John 2:9-10 applies to those in the islamic faith unless you think they are your brothers in Christ? If you are my brother in Christ, I do love you, and all my brothers. I love them enough to take a stand and sound an alarm, to speak the truth when it appears no one elese will. The truth is the truth and I challenge anyone to say that on 9-11 a group of islamic followers did not fly planes into the world trade center and kill innocent people. I challenge any one to prove that on 9-11 men who flew a plane into the pentagon were not of the islamic faith.I challenge anyone to prove that the people of the islamic faith that want to do us harm are not inspired to do so by the words of the quran, or that the quran in no way inticed them to do what they do. What I speak  is the truth, it happened, and as every one is posting the sighns and singing the song NEVER FORGET, I am just pointing out what it was that took place on that day the we should NEVER FORGET. The followers of those in the islamic faith declared jihad on America, and they murdered in cold blood men and women of all faiths. Never forget 9-11 , heared it was true, dont know, but if you forget your past you are doomed to repeat it. so never forget what took place on 9-11.

God bless and keep you safe


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 12, 2010)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Do not repay anyone evil for evil. Be careful to do what is right in the eyes of everybody. If it is possible, as far as it depends on you, live at peace with everyone. Do not take revenge, my friends, but leave room for God's wrath, for it is written: "It is mine to avenge; I will repay," says the Lord. On the contrary: "If your enemy is hungry, feed him; if he is thirsty, give him something to drink. In doing this, you will heap burning coals on his head." Do not be overcome by evil, but overcome evil with good (Romans 12:17-21).
> 
> But I tell you who hear me: Love your enemies, do good to those who hate you, bless those who curse you, pray for those who mistreat you (Luke 6:27-28).
> 
> ...




Love your enemies, do good to those who hate you, bless those who curse you, pray for those who mistreat you.

Being a Christian doesn't make sense to people of the world, but "The answer is already written in the book."

I agree with you and the Book.


----------



## SneekEE (Sep 12, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> Love your enemies, do good to those who hate you, bless those who curse you, pray for those who mistreat you.
> 
> Being a Christian doesn't make sense to people of the world, but "The answer is already written in the book."
> 
> I agree with you and the Book.



So telling people to never forget 9-11, is that going against those verses in your opinion?

If I am wrong for telling people the truth about that day, please tell me, cause I agree with him and the book as well. But i get the feeling yall may be dissagreeing with me. Should we forget what took place on 9-11? Should we fly a flag or sighn saying Never Remember 9-11?

Should we also forget what happened to Jesus on the cross? Should we forget about how they cast lots for his clothing, drove a spear into his side, drove a crown of thorns into His head? I  hold no ill feeling toward the romans or jews, but when we preach, should we leave out that bit of biblical truth, should we just say "they" crucified our lord? Should we not allow any movies to be produced about the cross out of fear we may offend the jews or the romans? If you support a movie that is made depicting the romans beating our Lord, are you then guilty of  NOT Loving  your enemies,are you then NOT  dooing  good to those who hated Him,are you some how NOT blessing  those who cursed Him and  you because you support a movie, a book,or a picture of that truth? If you support a movie or book that portrays the abuse Jesus endured for you on the cross, does that mean you do NOT pray for the Jews?

I think not, I hope not,  but could be wrong. Please explain.


----------



## SneekEE (Sep 12, 2010)

slip said:


> why are they burning a flag with 12 or 16 stars on it?



LOL! who knows, but i am sure they meant it as a sighn of peace.


----------



## apoint (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree with everything the Bible has to say. Jesus knew and taught the old testament. 
 Ecclesiastes 3: To everything there is a season, and a time for every purpose under the heaven. 3 A time to kill, and a time to heal; a time to break down, and a time to build up.
 8 A time to love and a time to hate.; a time of war, and a time of peace.

 Like I said, keep turning the other cheek and you will be wearing a rag on your head and reciting the Quran.
  Did we turn our cheek to Hitler or Japan?
 MY PEOPLE PERISH FOR LACK OF KNOWLEDGE.............


----------



## apoint (Sep 12, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> Love your enemies, do good to those who hate you, bless those who curse you, pray for those who mistreat you.
> 
> Being a Christian doesn't make sense to people of the world, but "The answer is already written in the book."
> 
> I agree with you and the Book.



 What you are quoting is how to treat your brother and neighbor, not an invading force that is trying to take your country by an inch at a time or whatever means necessary such as the Quran states... Wake up America...


----------



## Dominic (Sep 12, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> Love your enemies, do good to those who hate you, bless those who curse you, pray for those who mistreat you.
> 
> Being a Christian doesn't make sense to people of the world, but "The answer is already written in the book."
> 
> I agree with you and the Book.





apoint said:


> What you are quoting is how to treat your brother and neighbor, not an invading force that is trying to take your country by an inch at a time or whatever means necessary such as the Quran states... Wake up America...



So how would instruct the Samaritan when he came upon the dying Jew?


----------



## apoint (Sep 12, 2010)

apoint said:


> What you are quoting is how to treat your brother and neighbor, not an invading force that is trying to take your country by an inch at a time or whatever means necessary such as the Quran states... Wake up America...


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 12, 2010)

apoint said:


> I agree with everything the Bible has to say. Jesus knew and taught the old testament.
> Ecclesiastes 3: To everything there is a season, and a time for every purpose under the heaven. 3 A time to kill, and a time to heal; a time to break down, and a time to build up.
> 8 A time to love and a time to hate.; a time of war, and a time of peace.
> 
> ...



Here is a quote on the subject:

Ye have heard that it hath been said, An eye for an eye, and a tooth for a tooth: 39But I say unto you, That ye resist not evil: but whosoever shall smite thee on thy right cheek, turn to him the other also. 40And if any man will sue thee at the law, and take away thy coat, let him have thy cloke also. 41And whosoever shall compel thee to go a mile, go with him twain. 42Give to him that asketh thee, and from him that would borrow of thee turn not thou away. 

43Ye have heard that it hath been said, Thou shalt love thy neighbour, and hate thine enemy. 44But I say unto you, Love your enemies, bless them that curse you, do good to them that hate you, and pray for them which despitefully use you, and persecute you; 45That ye may be the children of your Father which is in heaven: for he maketh his sun to rise on the evil and on the good, and sendeth rain on the just and on the unjust. 46For if ye love them which love you, what reward have ye? do not even the publicans the same? 47And if ye salute your brethren only, what do ye more than others? do not even the publicans so? 48Be ye therefore perfect, even as your Father which is in heaven is perfect. 
Jesus Christ


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 12, 2010)

apoint said:


> What you are quoting is how to treat your brother and neighbor, not an invading force that is trying to take your country by an inch at a time or whatever means necessary such as the Quran states... Wake up America...



It is not how to treat a "brother" this is what Christ said


> 43Ye have heard that it hath been said, Thou shalt love thy neighbour, and hate thine enemy. 44But I say unto you, Love your enemies, bless them that curse you, do good to them that hate you, and pray for them which despitefully use you, and persecute you; 45That ye may be the children of your Father which is in heaven


----------



## Dominic (Sep 12, 2010)

apoint said:


> What you are quoting is how to treat your brother and neighbor, not an invading force that is trying to take your country by an inch at a time or whatever means necessary such as the Quran states... Wake up America...





apoint said:


>



The Samaritans and the Jews hated each other, killed each other, but Christ made it a point to show how a Samaritan saved the life of his brother Jew. 

Do you reject it?

Do you claim to know better then Christ?

Or would you rather answer with an emoticon because you know what you are selling is in contridiction, to what Christ taught.


----------



## apoint (Sep 12, 2010)

Dom your rewriting the Bible again.  The Samaritans were not killing Jews or visa versa.  They all lived in the tribes of Juda.
 As you have stated, Samaritan save the life of his brother Jew. 
Only conterdiction is in your own mind.


----------



## apoint (Sep 12, 2010)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> It is not how to treat a "brother" this is what Christ said



 Interperit it the way you want. Jesus was talking about how to treat your neighbor and brother who offends you.
 Go back and Read it slowly this time. Then read my post slowly.
 So we shouldnt have defended ourselves from Hitler and Japan??????????


----------



## christianhunter (Sep 12, 2010)

I'll never forget the day,nor the lives taken by misguided murderers.I will never forget "The lives that have been given",to protect our Country,and our way of life.That would include the NYPD,Fire Dept,and Rescue Workers,who ran into two burning buildings,to rescue all they could.I will never forget the passengers on Flight 93,who prayed to THE FATHER,and gave their lives,to save lives.


----------



## Dominic (Sep 12, 2010)

apoint said:


> Dom your rewriting the Bible again.  The Samaritans were not killing Jews or visa versa.  They all lived in the tribes of Juda.
> As you have stated, Samaritan save the life of his brother Jew.
> Only conterdiction is in your own mind.



Really so there was no conflict between Samaritans and Jews?

No fighting?

No killing?

No real problems they just did not like each other.

Not rewriting the Bible at all. Having knowledge of the past outside of the Bible does help to put it in context.

If you do not know the history of the Jews and the Samaritans, then you do not know. It might help to learn a bit more about it before you make claims, you cannot back up.


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Sep 12, 2010)

Amen brotha! Never forget!


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 12, 2010)

SneekEE said:


> So telling people to never forget 9-11, is that going against those verses in your opinion?
> 
> If I am wrong for telling people the truth about that day, please tell me, cause I agree with him and the book as well. But i get the feeling yall may be dissagreeing with me. Should we forget what took place on 9-11? Should we fly a flag or sighn saying Never Remember 9-11?
> 
> ...




I think it's fine to remember that day.(9/11)
It's even more important to remember the day Christ gave His life on the cross. (And by the way, the Roman soldiers couldn't have prevent Jesus' death on the cross if they had wanted to)

9/11 was a terrible day - now, lets get back to God's work of building His kingdom.
In the meantime, I'll be trying to see that the appropriate people are voted into office that will try to prevent anything like that from happening again.
Protecting America is NOT my calling from God.  Now, if the enemy comes to my door, I assure you that God will call for me to deal with the beast in a trecherous way.
9/11 happened several years ago.  As a struggling servant of God I have other things on my mind this year.


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 13, 2010)

apoint said:


> What you are quoting is how to treat your brother and neighbor, not an invading force that is trying to take your country by an inch at a time or whatever means necessary such as the Quran states... Wake up America...




Is Not.


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 13, 2010)

apoint said:


> Interperit it the way you want. Jesus was talking about how to treat your neighbor and brother who offends you.
> Go back and Read it slowly this time. Then read my post slowly.
> So we shouldnt have defended ourselves from Hitler and Japan??????????




Let me put it this way so you might understand my point of view.
This is the spiritual discussion forum.
All discussion lean in the direction of my (our) spirituality.
Let's move this over to the political forum and I'm tell you what I wish America had done in response to 9/11.  It would have included the use of an awful lot of asphalt.  Maybe even some mushroom clouds.
You might not know it, but I retired from the Army in 1989 as a MasterSargeant.

Now, back to the spiritual forum, what those people need is Jesus Christ.


----------



## Tim L (Sep 13, 2010)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Look 'em up yet?



Really trying to make a comparison between today and the crusades is meaningless; you are not comparing apples to apples....If you study the root causes of the crusades they were economic, not religous....Over time, the lords and barons as well as the church in Rome had built up armies and trained knights to defend them from the norsemen (vikings)...well, after a couple hundred years the norse threat was no longer there, however there were still large standing professional armies in Europe and they wanted to be paid...however their need for existance had past. The armies (led by various high standing knights were starting to take matters into their own hands by attacking and looting villages)....The church in Rome along with the rich families in Europe saw the crusades as a way to keep the professional armies and the knights occupied and give them something to do (loot others, not them)...the idea that it was to take back the holy land was just window dressing....Yes the crusaders attacked, looted, and slaughtered thousands of muslims...however they also attacked and slaughtered thousands of jews in Europe, peasants of every variety in Europe, and eastern Christians in what was still the eastern Roman Empire....It was economics; mercanaries after booty (with a few isolated exceptions)...Now were the poor Muslims of that time poor victims; hardly...They were doing the very same thing for the same reasons but also for religous purposes.  Most of their campaigns during that time was in the east, not the west, which is why some will say the Muslims during that period were peaceful (we have a habit of ignoring any history that did not center around western Europe)...But just prior to the crusades the muslims were busy slaughtering (over a couple hundred years) millions of hindus in what is today India and Pakistan and zororastrians in what is today Iran...

So all this is to say that the Muslims were doing the same things the christian armies during that time were doing, plus alot worse....so what does this have to do with 9/11 today?  What does this have to do with relations being muslims and christians today?   Not a Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- thing!

Just brought it up as a dose of reality for anyone thinking "yea but what about the crusades"...To try to draw analogies between the crusades and what is happening today is at best old fashion vanila ignorance and at worse purposely defending evil..


----------



## earl (Sep 13, 2010)

apoint said:


> Interperit it the way you want. Jesus was talking about how to treat your neighbor and brother who offends you.
> Go back and Read it slowly this time. Then read my post slowly.
> So we shouldnt have defended ourselves from Hitler and Japan??????????



So the Bible doesn't say what it says . It says what YOU say it says. Vewwwy Interwestin.ROR [raffing out roud .]


----------



## apoint (Sep 13, 2010)

Dominic said:


> Really so there was no conflict between Samaritans and Jews?
> 
> No fighting?
> 
> ...


-----------------------------------------------------------------
  Show me some proof of your rantings  or cant you back it up? No you just like to run your mouth as usual.


----------



## apoint (Sep 13, 2010)

earl said:


> So the Bible doesn't say what it says . It says what YOU say it says. Vewwwy Interwestin.ROR [raffing out roud .]



You ought to read it sometime earl it might do ya good.
 awh forget it you cant comprehend english.


----------



## SneekEE (Sep 13, 2010)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> It is not how to treat a "brother" this is what Christ said



Try to stay on point guys.

Hunter, go back and read my last response too you, i dont think you get what Apoint and I are saying.

He is referring to the verse you quoted....Anyone who claims to be in the light but hates his brother is still in the darkness. Whoever loves his brother lives in the light, and there is nothing in him to make him stumble (1 John 2:9-10).

How does that verse pertain to the muslems? We are pointing out that the verse you quoted is speaking about christians. That is, anyone who hates his brother can not claim to be a christian. So here is the point you may be over looking. By explaining to you why that verse does not fit into the context of this post, you assume we are saying it is ok to hate people. No one is advocating hate or violence. We are simply saying the verse you quoted does not apply here. There are other verses you can use to make your point, but this one is NOT referring to anyone other than a brother in Christ.

And that leads me to my next question, where are you getting "hate" from?  I no more hate a muslem for his sins than i do a drunk for theres. What is wrong with hating the sin but loving the person? I love all people, but I do not love the evil that is taught in there quran. I do not support abortion, I do not support homosexuality, 2 examples there of sin, and I do not support it, it is wrong and I will always say it is wrong. That does not mean I hate the people who commit these sins anymore than I hate myself for the wrongs I have committed.


----------



## SneekEE (Sep 13, 2010)

earl said:


> So the Bible doesn't say what it says . It says what YOU say it says. Vewwwy Interwestin.ROR [raffing out roud .]



Earl, Apoint is correct. The verse is talking about brothers, specificaly brothers. A brother in the bible is only a person who is a family member, that is a member of Gods family. That is why in church yoyu will here ppl say, brothers and sisters in Christ...

Now some are trying to make the point that hate is wrong, and they are useing that verse to do so. No one argues that hating people is wrong, what Apoint is saying is YES, hate is wrong, but the verse they are useing is beeing taken out of context for the subject it is beeing applied too, that beeing, christians hating muslems. And that is not possible, for christians dont hate anyone. There are plenty of verses they can quote to support there view, our question is, why would you quote that verse unles you do not know what a "brother" is, or- you are saying a muslem is our brother???


----------



## earl (Sep 13, 2010)

apoint said:


> You ought to read it sometime earl it might do ya good.
> awh forget it you cant comprehend english.



I have read it . Several times  and several versions. You are the one saying that the bible doesn't mean what it says or you didn't really post what you posted or you are going to be some where and not show up. 
It seems you just don't comprehend period.


----------



## earl (Sep 13, 2010)

SneekEE said:


> Earl, Apoint is correct. The verse is talking about brothers, specificaly brothers. A brother in the bible is only a person who is a family member, that is a member of Gods family. That is why in church yoyu will here ppl say, brothers and sisters in Christ...
> 
> Now some are trying to make the point that hate is wrong, and they are useing that verse to do so. No one argues that hating people is wrong, what Apoint is saying is YES, hate is wrong, but the verse they are useing is beeing taken out of context for the subject it is beeing applied too, that beeing, christians hating muslems. And that is not possible, for christians dont hate anyone. There are plenty of verses they can quote to support there view, our question is, why would you quote that verse unles you do not know what a "brother" is, or- you are saying a muslem is our brother???





Just as much as a Jew was a Samaritan's  brother.  And in case you haven't followed APOINT's Muslim rants, he most certainly is advocating hate of the Muslims to the point of obsessing about it. Christians do indeed hate . Check almost any thread mentioning Muslims.


----------



## Dominic (Sep 13, 2010)

apoint said:


> -----------------------------------------------------------------
> Show me some proof of your rantings  or cant you back it up? No you just like to run your mouth as usual.



Here I will leave you to wallow in your own ignorance.


----------



## earl (Sep 13, 2010)

Dom , that's gonna be a pretty deep wallow.



Jews and Samaritans

http://www.bible-history.com/Samaritans/SAMARITANSJews_and_Samaritans.htm

Because of their defective devotion to Judaism and their partly pagan ancestry, the Samaritans were despised by ordinary Jews. Because the Samaritans were sometimes hostile, and also the fact that a Jew believed that he could become contaminated by passing through Samaritan territory, Jews who were traveling from Judea to Galilee or vice versa would cross over the Jordan river and avoid Samaria by going through Transjordan, and cross back over the river again once they had reached their destination.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 13, 2010)

SneekEE said:


> Try to stay on point guys.
> 
> Hunter, go back and read my last response too you, i dont think you get what Apoint and I are saying.
> 
> ...



I understand  exactly what you are saying I just disagree that only followers of Christ are my brothers. I think the Parable of the Good Samaritan in Luke 10th chapter illustrates how Christ wishes us to treat everyone not just fellow Christans


----------



## SneekEE (Sep 13, 2010)

earl said:


> Just as much as a Jew was a Samaritan's  brother.  And in case you haven't followed APOINT's Muslim rants, he most certainly is advocating hate of the Muslims to the point of obsessing about it. Christians do indeed hate . Check almost any thread mentioning Muslims.



Nope, havnt read any of apoints rants. But regardless of his rants, it does not change the fact that a brother is one in the family of Christ.And the verse they quoted does not apply.And christians do not hate people. We hate the actions of people, we may not like the actions of  people, but we dont hate the people. If a christian claims to hate you Earl, be advised, your talking to a false convert.But deep down you aklready know that donchyah!

Earl, Jesus called me His brother. All who follow Him, and are sanctified by Him, and are washed in His blood, make up His body. We are the church of Jesus Christ, we are His brethren, and any one who belongs to Him, anyone who believes in His words and are born of His spirit are my brethren. Anyone outside of that is not considered a brother.

 Heb. 2:11For both he that sanctifieth and they who are sanctified are all of one: for which cause he is not ashamed to call them brethren, 

 12Saying, I will declare thy name unto my brethren, in the midst of the church will I sing praise unto thee. 





 When 1 John 2 talks about a brother, it has a differant meaning then just loving all people, he is speaking to the church, the brethren. Christ does not call all people his brother, nor do we.When he speaks of a brother hating a brother, he is talking about a person who claims to be of Christ, yet hates another who claims to be of Christ. Someone is lieing.The point is, those verses are not to be used when talking about a muslem and a christian, unless the person useing that verses is trying to say 1 of 2 things. Either you are lying cause you realy hate a muslim, or, the muslim is a brother. Apoint and myself are trying to understand what it is the person who used that verse meant, when he posted it. You are not helping the situation, you are confusing it. No one is arguing that it is wrong for a christian to hate anyone. This is not about the samaritans, the jews, the greeks, the gentiles, all of who can become a brother in Christ, this is about those who are brothers in Christ. It is a family discussion amongst brethren. Neighbor I love you to death, but this is a familiah thang, ecuse us while we work this out.

If you want to discuss the samaritians start a thread and we can jump on it. Right now this is about christians and muslims.


----------



## SneekEE (Sep 13, 2010)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> I understand  exactly what you are saying I just disagree that only followers of Christ are my brothers. I think the Parable of the Good Samaritan in Luke 10th chapter illustrates how Christ wishes us to treat everyone not just fellow Christans



I see. There was a time when i did not understand the biblical teaching of what a brother is. I think that may be what is going on with you. I encourage you to study the bible and agree with it. Hunter, out Lord has called us freind, and He has called us brother. He has not given this declaration to all, but to those who are in the family of God.Most christians will not agree with you on what a brother in christ is. So you will have to forgive them and me when we missunderstand you. That is why we didnt understand why you posted those verses concerning the brethren. Do you relise you are insinuation that either we are liers, or, that people who blapheme our lord and savior and want to destroy his message, you are counting them as beeing saved and in the family of Christ? I assure you, this is not the case. God bless


Before this post turns into a what is a brother in christ post, I ask if you wish to consider the doctrine would you mind starting a differant thread to discuss that teaching? Thanks!


----------



## SneekEE (Sep 13, 2010)

NEWSFLASH

I BEESEEEECH YOUINS


to consider the following

It occured to me that people are appleyeing (excuse meye spellin) they are appleyeing there western, christian understanding of there  "bible or holy book" understanding to the Islamic faith. 

It dont work that way. For example, it is said that you have in islam a few raticle crack pot muslems who will kill themselves and others for there faith.Then they say, you have the same radicls in christianity, and in all faiths.

Then they explain that the correct view of the faiths, or the normal view are the moderates who acuratly interpret scripture and are peacfull muslems, they are good men, who only want peace and tollerance, as do most christians who are normal.

Errrrr no, wrong on so many levels.

You see, should a "christian" fly planes into a islamic mosque, he is NOT to be called a radicle christian. He is to be called a crasy terrorist. I say that because there is NO commandment in the bible that he can base his action on.A christian is one who follows the teachings of Christ. Christ did not teach killing people for the faith.So if a person does that, he is not dooing that under the instruction of Christ.

Now, when a muslem does that, he is not a radicle muslem either. He is simply folowing the teachings of his faith. If anything, he is in his faith, considered to be a great example of a martye for islam. He is not following his own will, he is following the directions of his quran. He is waging Jihad. And the jihad is within him, he would rather not do what he is dooing, he struggles with what he is dooing, there in lies the war,the jihad with in,  and he is successfull only if he submits to allah and carries out his murders.


If a christian does not sing in church  for example, he is still a christian. The christian that does sing in church is  not a radicle, he is obediant for he is dooing what the bible teaches.


There are many muslems that do not kill people, there are many muslems who do not blow people up, but like the christian who does not sing in church is still a christian, the muslem who does not blow people up is still a muslem. Now the muslem who does blow people up is NOT a radicle, he is simply obediant, for he is dooing what his bible tells him to do, just as the christian who sings in church is not a radicle, he too is simply beeing obediant to the word.

Do you relise the quran commands such acts from its followers, and it is not taken out of context?

Do you realise what the word Islam and Muslim mean?

Islam means submission to Allah. Submission as in to the authority or control of Allah. 

Christians, what is the greatest commandment? Love the lord your God with all your heart, that is, have no other God b4 Him. Allah is NOT Jehovah. Submission to allah goes against every thing you are as a christian. Islam is contrary to the word of God, islam is contrary to God, His Spirit, His Son. Islam is evil. Anything against God is evil. And yes, we are to love our neighbor as ourself. Are you dooing that? I think not. Do you support having protestant christian churches in this country for you to go too? If so, why do you not do the same thing for the muslems in other countries? Ask yourself where all the protestant churches in most of the muslim countries are? There not there because they burnt them down, or turned them into a mosque because all that you love, all that you believe in they hate.

Do you know what there faith teaches? Have you seen the pictures of women buried up to there shoulders as men stone them? Have you seen the men hanging in the streets for not submitting to islam? Have you seen the young child who they held down in the street so a car could run over his arm because he stole a peice of bread? Have you seen the women with there eyeballs poped out of the sockets or there noses cut off? Have you  seen the women layed out in the streets while there husbands beat them untill they bleed, in front of masses of onlookers?These men are not radicle islamist who do this, they are FAITHFULL islamist.Faithfull in that they are submitting to the will of allah when they commit these evil acts.

I see all of this going on in there nations, , as i have seen there verses in there holy books, in there laws, telling them to do this. I am sorry but this to me goes against the teaching os Christ and it is evil.

PS 97:10 Ye that love the LORD, hate evil..


The christian is commanded to spread the gospel to all the world. and if anyone does not want to recive that gospel, we are to shake the dust from our feet and walk away.It is the great commisiion.

The great commision for the muslem is to make the entire world submitt to allah. That is what islam means. And the word muslem means one who has submitted. There great commision is to force the whole world to submitt to allah.

Qu'ran 9:29 Fight those who believe not in Allah  nor the Last Day, nor hold that forbidden which has been forbidden by Allah and His Apostle, nor acknowledge the religion of truth, [even if they are] of the People of the Book, until they pay the Jizyah with willing submission, and feel themselves subdued.

(76:4) "Lo! We have prepared for disbelievers chains, yokes and a blazing fire." 


(60:4)...We denounce you, and you will see nothing from us except animosity and hatred until you believe in ALLAH ALONE



Christian, if it bothers you that I say the beliefs of islam and its teachings are  evil, you need to pray about why that bothers you.This needs to be exposed."For every one that doeth evil hateth the light, neither cometh to the light, lest his deeds should be reproved." —John 3:20

Why is Islam exempt from critical analysis? In Western society, there is no shortage of critics of Christianity.And there needs to be. Indeed, on many college campuses it is open season on anything that has the faint odor of Western Civilization . Are we simply supposed to accept Islam is religion of peace with out asking questions, with looking for ourselves? Jesus said we could know people by there fruit. Have you tasted theres yet? We dont know the fruit of every muslem, but we can know the fruit of there faith.Hate the sin, hate the evil, love the one who is lost and enslaved to that evil.Rescue the perishing care for the dying Jesus is merciful Jesus will save.

Pray for the people who follow Islam, pray for there souls, and pray for our country as well.


----------



## earl (Sep 13, 2010)

''Right now this is about christians and muslims.''


The Samaritan story can be used as a parable for this as well. I don't quite understand how you can ignore it . I really don't think Christians and Muslims are kin  or family . If you and APOINT want your own Muslim bashing thread ,think about PMs . Otherwise you are sort of inviting comments.

As far as Christians not hating and killing you may want to review one of your brother APOINTs posts on the 100,s killed . I am sure he will deny it so I will see if I can find it for you.

As far as you talking bad about Muslims, to me it is no different than trashing the Mormons, Bhuddist , Catholics or any others. You won't be happy until all convert. 
The ones that crashed the Towers were radical . Just as you say a man that did that and claimed to be a Christian ,you wi=puld say wasn't and call him a terrorist. Mainstream Muslims say the same thing about the ones who crashed the Towers . Rightfully so. 
Christians are good at denying their bloody past and not so far in the past. The guy that killed the abortion doctor. Was he a real Christian ?
__________________


----------



## earl (Sep 13, 2010)

I quoted his whole post so he wouldn't have a coniption.

King David was the apple of Gods eye.
Saul killed 1000 and David's 10,000.
Dont put God in a box and dont put a christian in there with him..
Ecclesiastes 3. There is a time for every season.
__________________

Doesn't that sound like bragging ? 
Doesn't that sound like hate ?
Doesn't that sound like killing ?
Doesn't that sound like one of God's brothers ?


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 13, 2010)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> I understand  exactly what you are saying I just disagree that only followers of Christ are my brothers. I think the Parable of the Good Samaritan in Luke 10th chapter illustrates how Christ wishes us to treat everyone not just fellow Christans



I think it does to.
In this parable, all the people that should have helped this injured man refused to help.  Some even crossed the street.
The one who helped was the last who would have been expected to help.  The Samaritan helped a man who hated his guts(in theory).  Yet he not only helped him on the side of the road, he assured his continued care for the coming days.
His attitude most certainly changed the view this injured Jew had previously had for Samaritans.

For me, the lesson is this:  If God loved me, even when I was against Him, I must love even those who dislike me.  And not just love in word, but in deed.
It's tough being a disciple.


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 13, 2010)

SneekEE said:


> NEWSFLASH
> 
> I BEESEEEECH YOUINS
> 
> ...




I do not disagree with any of the above.  

.


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 13, 2010)

earl said:


> ''Right now this is about christians and muslims.''
> 
> 
> The Samaritan story can be used as a parable for this as well. I don't quite understand how you can ignore it . I really don't think Christians and Muslims are kin  or family . If you and APOINT want your own Muslim bashing thread ,think about PMs . Otherwise you are sort of inviting comments.
> ...




I think the major problem Christians have with the Muslim faith is the fact that it seems to teach hate and destruction.
"If you aren't Muslim, I kill you".
And they do it all in the name of their religion.

The sticky part for us Christians is that we can despise the religion as being completely ungodly, but we cannot hate the person.  
And it's a tough job.

The parable:  As a Christian, I "MUST" help anyone in need.
But, easier said than done.
My internal spirit should always strive to help anyone at a moments notice.  No second guessing.  No rationalizing.  No excuses.  It should be a part of who I am.

But can I actually do it?
Could a person be so horrible that I am excused from that Biblical teaching????  Not in God's eyes....  But maybe in my dumb, selfserving human mind.  That's not an excuse, it's just reality.

In regard to Christians who murder abortion doctors.....
They are Christians!  They believe they are doing the right things!  They become so overwhelmed with the horror that a fetus that's only two months from birth being ripped apart while it's heart is beating.
I think they are wrong for taking that person's life, but I wouldn't place them in the same category with a man forcing a 767 to fly into a highrise in NYC.


----------



## Dominic (Sep 13, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> I think the major problem Christians have with the Muslim faith is the fact that it seems to teach hate and destruction.
> "If you aren't Muslim, I kill you".
> And they do it all in the name of their religion.
> 
> ...




I agree for the most part.

I have to ask why would you not place them in the same category?

Also you wrote "seems to teach" are you willing to believe that they do not teach hate, but that it only seems that way.

I ask because I have been put into that "seems" box before. It "seems" like you do this, when in fact the truth is much different.


----------



## earl (Sep 13, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> I think the major problem Christians have with the Muslim faith is the fact that it seems to teach hate and destruction.
> "If you aren't Muslim, I kill you".
> And they do it all in the name of their religion.
> 
> ...



I'm going to try and not get stupid and say that the Qran doesn't say what it says. If every Muslim took this to heart we ,the US, would be in a Holy war right now . As would England , Spain ,Japan, Vietnam,etc. ,etc. 

The Old testament has warring and killing as the main theme in many parts. The Old Testament is still a part of the Christian holy book. I would be willing to bet that Islam doesn't make the distinction of the change that takes place in the New Testament. Just as most Christians can't do more than cherrypick the Qran. I am by no means a scholar of it. I think that Muslim has the same take on Jesus Christ as the Jews do. He was a prophet, but not THE prophet .

Now as far as the abortion Dr.s killer. If you believe the Bible , and I think you do , You know that God looks at him and the terrorist killings as the same.  Ronnie ,you of all people know that all sins except one are the same in God's eyes . Am I wrong ?


----------



## SneekEE (Sep 13, 2010)

earl said:


> ''Right now this is about christians and muslims.''
> 
> 
> The Samaritan story can be used as a parable for this as well. I don't quite understand how you can ignore it . I really don't think Christians and Muslims are kin  or family . If you and APOINT want your own Muslim bashing thread ,think about PMs . Otherwise you are sort of inviting comments.
> ...



will love to discuss this with ya Earl, but not tonight, time to rest, Good night all!


----------



## earl (Sep 13, 2010)

g'nite


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 13, 2010)

Good night SneekEE, All I can say about the last few posts is you put a lot of Knowledge, and Thought, and I believe Conviction into them, for that I thank you. Thank the Lord you have your Bible and I have mine and the Lord will reveal to each of us what He feels we need

Off Topic here but I love that user name ..SneekEE...way cool!


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 13, 2010)

Dominic said:


> I agree for the most part.
> 
> I have to ask why would you not place them in the same category?
> The one did an evil act supposedly to stop a doctor from aborting little unborn babies.  The other killed thousands and thousands of innocent, unknown human beings for the pleasure of their God
> ...



"Seems" is an odd word isn't it?
I've never realized that before, but it is an odd word.
I'm going to look up it's definition.

Here it is:  Seems:  Appears to be something, but used to suggest uncertainty.

What is it that you seem to be???????????


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 14, 2010)

earl said:


> I'm going to try and not get stupid and say that the Qran doesn't say what it says. If every Muslim took this to heart we ,the US, would be in a Holy war right now . As would England , Spain ,Japan, Vietnam,etc. ,etc.
> 
> The Old testament has warring and killing as the main theme in many parts. The Old Testament is still a part of the Christian holy book. I would be willing to bet that Islam doesn't make the distinction of the change that takes place in the New Testament. Just as most Christians can't do more than cherrypick the Qran. I am by no means a scholar of it. I think that Muslim has the same take on Jesus Christ as the Jews do. He was a prophet, but not THE prophet .
> 
> ...



I don't know for sure how God would look at the two by comparison.  But I do agree that the abortion Dr. killer committed sin when he took the life of that Dr. (There are some wise Christians who disagree with me though).
I'm also reminded that God judges the things that we cannot see.  Meaning:  God judges the heart of man.
I'm not very good at figuring out how God judges.
Yes, sin is sin.  God will forgive one just as quickly as He will another.
Nighty night


----------



## earl (Sep 14, 2010)

Hopefully Ronnie ,you saw that I acknowledged what you have in blue. But do you think Muslims have read the Bible any Closer than you have read the Qran ? Do you think the run of the mill goat herder in the desert knows any more than what his holy man tells them ?


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 14, 2010)

earl said:


> Hopefully Ronnie ,you saw that I acknowledged what you have in blue. But do you think Muslims have read the Bible any Closer than you have read the Qran ? Do you think the run of the mill goat herder in the desert knows any more than what his holy man tells them ?



I wouldn't be surprised if 75 percent of the goat herders can't even read.


----------



## earl (Sep 14, 2010)

''I don't know for sure how God would look at the two by comparison''

The bible I read was pretty clear on sin.


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 14, 2010)

earl said:


> ''I don't know for sure how God would look at the two by comparison''
> 
> The bible I read was pretty clear on sin.



It can be crystal clear to you but you still won't have an iota of how God will look at either of those sins, or any other sins for that matter.

If I as a believer don't know God's ways, you as an unbeliever certainly don't.

You're just pretending now.


----------



## SneekEE (Sep 14, 2010)

earl said:


> I'm going to try and not get stupid and say that the Qran doesn't say what it says. If every Muslim took this to heart we ,the US, would be in a Holy war right now . As would England , Spain ,Japan, Vietnam,etc. ,etc.
> 
> The Old testament has warring and killing as the main theme in many parts. The Old Testament is still a part of the Christian holy book. I would be willing to bet that Islam doesn't make the distinction of the change that takes place in the New Testament. Just as most Christians can't do more than cherrypick the Qran. I am by no means a scholar of it. I think that Muslim has the same take on Jesus Christ as the Jews do. He was a prophet, but not THE prophet .
> 
> Now as far as the abortion Dr.s killer. If you believe the Bible , and I think you do , You know that God looks at him and the terrorist killings as the same.  Ronnie ,you of all people know that all sins except one are the same in God's eyes . Am I wrong ?



Yeah, you are wrong. If all sins are the same in Gods eyes why did He dish out  different punishiments for different sins?? In Gods eyes 1 sin, any sin, makes you guilty as one who has 1000 sins, that beeing, you will not inherit the kingdom of God.God hates all sin, but some sins He hates more than others.

Not sure what you mean about the distinction Islam makes with the new test. Are you aware that a verse in the quran has no meaning, if there is a verse that is givien at a later time, contradicting the previous vers? Lets say in the begginning of quran you have verse 1 that says all muslems must love Earl. Then around verse 598 you have a verse that reads, all muslems must try to Kill Earl. Guess how they view verse 1?? In fact, they will use verse 1 to convince Earl to let them come spend quality time with him. Then later on they will read verse 598 to Earl. Earl better hope he is not dealing with a true muslem who wants to please allah. 

As far as Jesus goes, it is fine if you want to say He was just a prophet. You dont have to believe He was Gods Son, or that He died on the cross, the choice is yours. What the muslem does however, is teach that Jesus did not actualy die on the cross, nor did He raise from the dead, nor did He redeem anyone. 

As far as the guy who murderred some doctor, no, not a christian. Christians do not committ murders. People claiming to be christians might, but a christian does not commit murder. And you will not find a verse to follow, from Jesus saying we should murder anyone. So with no verse for him to go on, i doubt he can say he was dooing the will of God.

Now if he were a muslem, then he could point to any number of verses in the quran.


----------



## SneekEE (Sep 14, 2010)

earl said:


> I'm going to try and not get stupid and say that the Qran doesn't say what it says. If every Muslim took this to heart we ,the US, would be in a Holy war right now . As would England , Spain ,Japan, Vietnam,etc. ,etc.



SEE ORIGINAL POST!!!
the point I was making all along

ISLAM HAS DECLARED WAR ON US!!!!!!

We are in a holy war Earl, that is what they are calling this, and not a jihad against just  us, the whole non muslem world is under attack, havnt you watched the news??? My original post is to wake up people like you to the fact the America is not at war with Islam.....

Islam is at war with America! Never forget 9-11, that was the day they attacked. Just as when Japan attacked us in Pearl Harbor. Japan declared war on us that day, Islam declared war on us 9-11. Sheeeezz how come so many people dont get this?

Do you realy think we are not defending ourselves in a holy war right now???

And whats worst, you are wrong again, every muslem has not taken that to heart, and yet we are RIGHT NOW in a holy war, America is not at war with Islam, Islam is at war with america, and anyone who does not submitt to allah.

Oh well, God is in control, guess I will have to settle for the peace God gives.He wants to open a persons eyes, He will.


----------



## SneekEE (Sep 14, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if 75 percent of the goat herders can't even read.



Earl, you are applying what you know about christianity to Islam. Stop it.. catholics are  mostly the ones who have to ask a holy man about God. Protestants need a concordinance, then we look it up.Majority of muslems have no trouble with the quran.
Earl, they memorise the entire quran, word for word, and recite it daily. Go to you tube and watch as there children 2, 3, 4 years old recite perfectly entire chapters. Most of them dont need a concordinance to find a verse, a good muslem studies his quran. Do you not know they how they brag about the quran beeing memorised and passed down word for word before it was written? trust me, if they have been a muslem long enough to learn, then they are not ignorant of the quran.I know this because that fact has caused me to greatly respect there effort to know the truth, even if there effort is wasted on a lie, you gotta respect anyone applying themselves to that much study, and even more so when it is such a large number of people.

Now the nation of islam is a differant story.


----------



## SneekEE (Sep 14, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if 75 percent of the goat herders can't even read.


----------



## SneekEE (Sep 14, 2010)

earl said:


> Hopefully Ronnie ,you saw that I acknowledged what you have in blue. But do you think Muslims have read the Bible any Closer than you have read the Qran ? Do you think the run of the mill goat herder in the desert knows any more than what his holy man tells them ?



Oh and Earl, Islam uses this illistration when it comes to the bible. The quran is the hand, the bible is the glove.

Meaning the 2 go toogether, yes they have studied the bible. At least that is what my muslem freind has said to me. And in the quran, it refers to Gods word, the bible, and us, as the people of the book. The reason muslims dont burn the bible is cause it is sacred to them as well.


----------



## SneekEE (Sep 14, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> "Seems" is an odd word isn't it?
> I've never realized that before, but it is an odd word.
> I'm going to look up it's definition.
> 
> ...



a seem is where 2 peices of fabric come together to make 1.  In his case, it is when you have 2 opposite systems of belief, and someone elese sees those beliefs as one.  SEEMS, yup, that is fitting. Fitting.... get it???


----------



## earl (Sep 14, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> It can be crystal clear to you but you still won't have an iota of how God will look at either of those sins, or any other sins for that matter.
> 
> If I as a believer don't know God's ways, you as an unbeliever certainly don't.
> 
> You're just pretending now.





Really  ?  I'll get back to you .


----------



## SneekEE (Sep 14, 2010)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Good night SneekEE, All I can say about the last few posts is you put a lot of Knowledge, and Thought, and I believe Conviction into them, for that I thank you. Thank the Lord you have your Bible and I have mine and the Lord will reveal to each of us what He feels we need
> 
> Off Topic here but I love that user name ..SneekEE...way cool!



Lol !! Hunter, some freinds of mine gave me that nick name several years back. I walked by a cemetary trash can full of old plastic flowers and leaves. I took all those fake leaves and made a gilly suit for hunting in. The thing looked awsome, if i sat down in a bush or grass you litteraly could not tell i was there untill i moved. My buddies got a chuckkle out of it, started callin me Sneeky cause I would see how close i could get to them b4 they saw me, and they didnt know I was sneekin up on them.. That lasted about 1 summer, then they got too where they couldnt walk by a bush or lump of grass without watching it real close, they said they never could tell when I might jump out on them, they were getting paranoid.When I joined up on GON it said i needed a nick name, first few i tried was already taken, so i ended up with Sneeky.


----------



## SneekEE (Sep 14, 2010)

earl said:


> Really  ?  I'll get back to you .



I am completly lost now as to what you 2 are talking about, lol!!!  Earl, in your signature it mentions people beeing at opposit ends...... what end are you on?


----------



## earl (Sep 14, 2010)

sneekEE ,where do you get your knowledge of the Qran and Islam ?

If ,and that is a big if , we are at war with all of Islam ,where do you suggest we start killing them ? The US ? Foreign countries ? Where ? Japan was a country we dropped 2 bombs on and pretty much put a stop to that war. What are we going to do ,drop a nuke on every country that has a Muslim population ?
I hear all the shouting but as yet NOT ONE SOLUTION. What will you do AFTER everyone listens to you ?

No dice on the abortion Dr's killer not being a Christian . He has every right to that claim as you do. As a matter of fact , he had a lot of supporters on Woodys.

By the way. Do you feel better for taking a cheapshot at the Catholics ?


----------



## earl (Sep 14, 2010)

SneekEE said:


> I am completly lost now as to what you 2 are talking about, lol!!!  Earl, in your signature it mentions people beeing at opposit ends...... what end are you on?





That was for Ronnie. 

I am on which ever end makes the most sense to me. Seldom do I get stuck in the middle.


----------



## earl (Sep 14, 2010)

SneekEE said:


> Oh and Earl, Islam uses this illistration when it comes to the bible. The quran is the hand, the bible is the glove.
> 
> Meaning the 2 go toogether, yes they have studied the bible. At least that is what my muslem freind has said to me. And in the quran, it refers to Gods word, the bible, and us, as the people of the book. The reason muslims dont burn the bible is cause it is sacred to them as well.





I double dog dare you to repeat this post in the political forum. And you better hope Lowjack and Miguel don't see this one.


----------



## earl (Sep 14, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> It can be crystal clear to you but you still won't have an iota of how God will look at either of those sins, or any other sins for that matter.
> 
> If I as a believer don't know God's ways, you as an unbeliever certainly don't.
> 
> You're just pretending now.





No ,I am not pretending . Below is  a quick answer but is what I meant by saying I thought the Bible was crystal clear. If this doesn't suit you let me know and I will give you some more. BTW ,I thought you were a preacher .


http://www.gotquestions.org/sins-equal.html

Question: "Are all sins equal to God?"

Answer: In Matthew 5:21-28, Jesus equates committing adultery with having lust in your heart and committing murder with having hatred in your heart. However, this does not mean the sins are equal. What Jesus was trying to get across to the Pharisees is that sin is still sin even if you only want to do the act, without actually carrying it out. The religious leaders of Jesus’ day taught that it was okay to think about anything you wanted to, as long as you did not act on those desires. Jesus is forcing them to realize that God judges a person’s thoughts as well as his actions. Jesus proclaimed that our actions are the result of what is in our hearts (Matthew 12:34).

So, although Jesus said that lust and adultery are both sins, that does not mean they are equal. It is much worse to actually murder a person than it is to simply hate a person, even though they are both sins in God’s sight. There are degrees to sin. Some sins are worse than others. At the same time, in regard to both eternal consequences and salvation, all sins are the same. Every sin will lead to eternal condemnation (Romans 6:23). All sin, no matter how “small,” is against an infinite and eternal God, and is therefore worthy of an infinite and eternal penalty. Further, there is no sin too “big” that God cannot forgive it. Jesus died to pay the penalty for sin (1 John 2:2). Jesus died for all of our sins (2 Corinthians 5:21). Are all sins equal to God? Yes and no. In severity? No. In penalty? Yes. In forgivability? Yes


----------



## earl (Sep 14, 2010)

A little  more .
http://www.scripturessay.com/article.php?cat=&id=402

Sin is lawlessness (1 John 3:4) or transgression of God's will, either by omitting to do what God's law requires or by doing what it forbids. The transgression can occur in thought (1 John 3:15), word (Matthew 5:22), or deed (Romans 1:32).

James 2:10
10 For whoever keeps the whole law and yet stumbles at just one point is guilty of breaking all of it.
NIV

Romans 3:23-24
23 for all have sinned and fall short of the glory of God, 
NIV

1 John 3:4-5
4 Everyone who sins breaks the law; in fact, sin is lawlessness. 
NIV

The following passage shows that Jesus died for every sin of all of us. Sin is so terrible that no less than the Son of God could make atonement for sin.


Titus 2:14
14 who gave himself for us to redeem us from all wickedness and to purify for himself a people that are his very own, eager to do what is good. 
NIV


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 14, 2010)

Guys I'm going to sit the rest of this one out. I'm not near far enough down the road of Bible Study to whip out Bible Verses like a gunslinger in the old west...LOL. I have only tried to learn what the Lord has put upon my heart to learn and I'm sure the Lord has a long up coming list for me. I've learned several things in looking up Sripture during this discussion, maybe that's why the Lord lead me here. I aspire to reach that "Bibleslinger" level of knowledge oneday......

SneekEE I agree with you that Islam has declared war on us and our way of Life. I'm just not sure how the Lord wants us to react. I'll leave that to the Lord, he will lead me to his answer, of that I'm sure.


----------



## SneekEE (Sep 14, 2010)

earl said:


> sneekEE ,where do you get your knowledge of the Qran and Islam ?
> 
> If ,and that is a big if , we are at war with all of Islam ,where do you suggest we start killing them ? The US ? Foreign countries ? Where ? Japan was a country we dropped 2 bombs on and pretty much put a stop to that war. What are we going to do ,drop a nuke on every country that has a Muslim population ?
> I hear all the shouting but as yet NOT ONE SOLUTION. What will you do AFTER everyone listens to you ?
> ...



Earl, listen very carefull to me. If you want to discuss this with me, do not put words in my mouth. i will say again...

americas is NOT at war with Islam.

Islam IS at war with us.

that is why we say, never forget 9-11

I have never suggested killing anyone, and you know that. Nor would I suggest that, i have stated that the bible does NOT say we can not defend ourselve, but even in that, you dont have to kill.

Earl, you are more talented that this, for you to blatinly  or so obviously make up such a lie about what i am saying, that is, for it to be so obvious, you must be getting upset. The reason why what I am saying is bothering you , or the reason you feel the way you feel inside, is because what I am saying is true, and God is confirming to you that it is true. And there for you can NOT stand against it, fot it is truth. So the only thing you can do is try to make me out to be a hatefull, bigot, by putting words in my mouth i did not say. You want me to say what you are liying and saying I said, because that is somthing you could argue against, cause it is not truth. But you have no argument with the truth, so you have no choice but to try to turn the truth into a lie, and you did a pittifull job at that even.

You are judging my actions by your standards. Understand my ways are not your ways. Just because I shout the truth, does not mean I am calling for an action.

If you are like me, a man of truth, then you love truth. And all I am calling for is people to recognise that truth!

Just like the post about who a brother in Christ is. I was not arguing the point he was trying to make, I was arguing the truth of his text. His point was valid, his text was beeing missrepresented by a valid point. Had he used a valid text to make his valid point, there would have been no problem.

It is all about truth Earl , no reason to be scared of the truth, no call to war. Christians have another who fight there battles, our sword is truth, that is all we need, that is what I deman, that is what this post is about.


----------



## ambush80 (Sep 14, 2010)

"Good" is what is beneficial.  "Bad/Evil" is the opposite.  "To whom?", you ask?  "To You.", silly.


----------



## earl (Sep 14, 2010)

Naw ,don't set it out..

Please take this as the tongue in cheek way I mean it.
I hope the Lord doesn't lay it on your heart the same thing he laid on the heart of the Christian that shot the abortion doctor.


----------



## SneekEE (Sep 14, 2010)

earl said:


> I double dog dare you to repeat this post in the political forum. And you better hope Lowjack and Miguel don't see this one.



LOL I dont care what they think, i only know what I was told. If the ole boy was lying to me, tell them to take it up with him.


----------



## SneekEE (Sep 14, 2010)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Guys I'm going to sit the rest of this one out. I'm not near far enough down the road of Bible Study to whip out Bible Verses like a gunslinger in the old west...LOL. I have only tried to learn what the Lord has put upon my heart to learn and I'm sure the Lord has a long up coming list for me. I've learned several things in looking up Sripture during this discussion, maybe that's why the Lord lead me here. I aspire to reach that "Bibleslinger" level of knowledge oneday......
> 
> SneekEE I agree with you that Islam has declared war on us and our way of Life. I'm just not sure how the Lord want us to react. I'll leave that to the Lord, he will lead me to his answer, of that I'm sure.



Hunter, that is the exact reaction you need to have. I just explained to Earl this is not about a rection as in war. It is simply wanting the truth to be told.


----------



## SneekEE (Sep 14, 2010)

ambush80 said:


> "Good" is what is beneficial.  "Bad/Evil" is the opposite.  "To whom?", you ask?  "To You.", silly.



Look big legged woman, I dont know what you are talking about! LOL... did you mean to post this in the good vrs evil post? Of course, I didnt read the post above you, may have missed who you were talking to. Glad to have your thoughts non the less.


----------



## SneekEE (Sep 14, 2010)

earl said:


> Naw ,don't set it out..
> 
> Please take this as the tongue in cheek way I mean it.
> I hope the Lord doesn't lay it on your heart the same thing he laid on the heart of the Christian that shot the abortion doctor.



Who me? am lost??


----------



## earl (Sep 14, 2010)

sneekEE , I apologize if I missed your meaning.
If Islam is at war with the US, what do you propose ? Just getting people to listen and getting them stirred up has to have an end result.  It's kind of like hollering FIRE.  Do you want folks to run, call for help , or put the fire out ? 
What is your purpose ????????????


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 14, 2010)

earl, you've sure been mentioning the abortion doctor a lot in the past few days.
You aren't by chance an abortion doctor are you??


----------



## SneekEE (Sep 14, 2010)

earl said:


> I double dog dare you to repeat this post in the political forum. And you better hope Lowjack and Miguel don't see this one.



Just talked to my muslim exchristian freind and he said I have it right. he sent me to a web page that said this....

The Qur'an maintains that the Bible is the word of God and no distinction is to be made between any of the holy books. Therefore if you are a Muslim you should not attack the Bible - the Qur'an upholds it!

The Bible is taught to be a source of guidance for Jews and Christians who wish to know the will of God, and so the Qur'an encourages Jews and Christians to obey their scripture and never asks them to deny it. The Qur'an says the Bible foretells the coming of Muhammad and it never says that faithful Jews or Christians have corrupted their scripture.


----------



## earl (Sep 14, 2010)

SneekEE said:


> Who me? am lost??



Nope . That was for Hardhunter.

I take it you are getting your info from a Muslim friend. I don't know him or you so don't take this personal.

If you knew nothing about Christianity and depended on your Christian friend to explain it to you ,what you learned would most definitely depend on what kind of Christian they were. Baptist,Mormon, Catholic , Messianic Jew, Quaker .  Each one of those denominations will give you different opinions not just on the rules and ways to get to heaven, they will also tell you what they interpret the Bible to say ,each one differently.
So ,I'm not saying your friend is wrong, but that his view of Islam , and his interpretation of the Qran ,isn't the only one. Muslims aren't a whole lot different than Christians . There are flavors for every palate.

You know ,we ought to go grab a beer or coffeee . All this typing you are making me do is putting blisters on my typing finger.


----------



## earl (Sep 14, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> earl, you've sure been mentioning the abortion doctor a lot in the past few days.
> You aren't by chance an abortion doctor are you??



That was kind of low. No ,I am not . Nor do I believe in abortion for birth control. That being said I do believe it is a woman's choice.
I use the abortion doctors killer as a poster child of sorts. It was recent, It had a lot of proponents and opponents as far as Christians claiming he was or wasn't a Christian. Truth be known , only God will know the truth until ya'll can ask Him in person. 
 I find it odd that you posted that insult instead of addressing the post's I made about sins being equal. Things that make me go , hmmmm.


----------



## SneekEE (Sep 14, 2010)

earl said:


> sneekEE , I apologize if I missed your meaning.
> If Islam is at war with the US, what do you propose ? Just getting people to listen and getting them stirred up has to have an end result.  It's kind of like hollering FIRE.  Do you want folks to run, call for help , or put the fire out ?
> What is your purpose ????????????



CRUSADES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  not realy.

honestly it is only about truth. Why are you against it. It is true on 9-11 muslims attacked us. On 9-11 last week did you see all the sighns saying... NEVER FORGET 9-11?

Go back to my original post.

Never forget, never forget, never forget 9-11

well apparently we have forgotten cause as I said no one mentioned on 9-11 that islam attacked us. You see, I am not calling for war, I am simply upholding people to the truth.

You seem to think I am calling for action. on 9-11 last week, when the president said we shpould never forget 9-11, did you think he was calling for action?

Imagine if 100 years goes by, and no one ever mentions that on 9-11 muslems flew planes into the world trade center killing thousands of innocent victoms, yet people still celebrated 9-11 with there sighns saying never forget.

That is crasy, that is how we get half of our hollidays now, and people dont know what it is about. We have memorial day, and they dont know what it is we are to remember. It is appropriat to call to rememberance on memorial day what it is we are to remember, and it is appropriate to call to remebnrance what happened on 9-11 lest we forget. 

And every one said, never forget, yet they already have!

You see, what I am dooing is in referance to 9-11. If it were the middle of the year, or if it were easter sunday, and I was drawing all this attention to the subject, then you might could assume i was calling for jihad or war.

I am simply dooing what all the tv commercials, all the sighns, all the songs, and all the people said to do on 9-11.

NEVER FORGET!!!!   what?

the truth...

Islam decalred war on us.

Why do you think we have all the pictures on 9-11 saying never forget? IF we dont tell each year what took place to the next generation, then we are forgetting.

When we memorialise Pearl Harbor, we mention that the Japineez attacked us. Why on 9-11 do we not mention that Islam attacked us?

And why does the politicians keep saying America is NOT at war with Islam? Who said we was?

What did you and I do to make Islam think we were at war with them? What did you and I do to cause the president to feel he needed to tell muslems that?

It was ISLAM that attacked us, but from the actions I have seen latly, it would appear it was us that attacked them.

So if I am calling for action, the only action I am calling for is if you are going to say over and over that we are not at war with Islam, then how bout Islam saying they are not at war with  us? How bout mentioning on 9-11 the fact that Islam attacked us, we did not attack them.

Imagine if I started poping you in the lip, and each time I did that you said, I am not in a fight with sneeky. LOL! I would laff and say duh, you aint fighting at all, but I am in a fight with you. And the on looker would think you are crasy saying you are not in a fight with me poping you in the mouth, lol

Again, if we are going to  remeber 9-11, all i am asking is we remeber the truth.
And dont try to sugar coat the truth by saying it was not rely islam that done it, it was radicle muslims. And if you must call them radicle muslems, fine, but dont then turn around and demoralise christians by saying they are in turn just as radicle, when it was not a radicle christian who flew planes into those towers.

There is no honor among men anymore, what is wrong with people?



Ask yourself this, why does the truth bother you? If what I am saying is true, and it is, what ois wrong with saying? Why does saying the truth make you want to retaliate, or assume there must be a some action taken?


----------



## SneekEE (Sep 14, 2010)

earl said:


> Nope . That was for Hardhunter.
> 
> I take it you are getting your info from a Muslim friend. I don't know him or you so don't take this personal.
> 
> ...



Rub some save on it, then rap a dirty dish rag around it, it wil be fine in a day or 2.

I am getting my information from 1 my freind
2 ...6 years working dept of corrections and beeing surrouinded by muslims who loved to tell me about islam
3 my copy of quran
4. watching videos of the islamic preachers explain the quran.
5. web pages that teach the quran.

Now if i have 2 teachings that dissagree, all I have to do is see who is teaching most accuratly according to the text, then check islamic recources for what the "historical islamic view" has always been.

What little i do know i feel is acurate. And Islam is not like christianity in that it has many differant bible versions and denominations. Some, not many. And 1, that is not accepted, where as in christianity, there are many that are not accepted.

And it does not matter if the text is beeing taken out of context by the jihadist, the text still says what it says. You can twist a verse in the bible, but  those that claim you are twisted can usualy proove with no doubt it is beeing twisted and it is difficult to say then that you are following the bible.

But in the quran, majority of verses are plain enough that the so-called twisting, well you would have to be an idiot to say it doesnt mean what it says.

Islam is a differant creature all together that christianity, The only similaritiy is in the names of the prophets and people in the book.

I dont know, you could make the argument a verse that says kill people was later abrogated, and allah said never mind, don t keill people. And then ask where to find these arborgated verses they might say, well, that is in the part of the book that was eatin by the goat. And the man who Allah gave the aborgated verses to was killed b4 he could rewrite the verses eatin by the goat.So we realy dont know.Or you could say that you are killing people based on the verses eatin by the goat that no man knows for sure if they were actualy verses in the quran that the goat ate??

Yeah, it can be twisted that way.... but come on, that is to crasy.And that is not waht is happining.


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 14, 2010)

SneekEE said:


> CRUSADES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  not realy.
> 
> honestly it is only about truth. Why are you against it. It is true on 9-11 muslims attacked us. On 9-11 last week did you see all the sighns saying... NEVER FORGET 9-11?
> 
> ...




I appreciate your information concerning Islam.
You know more about it than I do.
Appreciate it.

.


----------



## earl (Sep 14, 2010)

OK sneekEE. Uncle.


----------



## SneekEE (Sep 14, 2010)

earl said:


> OK sneekEE. Uncle.



You are kidding me right? I am trying to get you guys  to understand my first point so you can understand my next point that we aint discussed yet.


----------



## SneekEE (Sep 14, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> I appreciate your information concerning Islam.
> You know more about it than I do.
> Appreciate it.
> 
> .



Well Ron you are welcolme, i guess, but i dont know alot about Islam. Again, my main point in starting this post is not to explain what Islam is. my point is  basicaly if every year we are going to have a big NEVER FORGET 9-11 campaign, then someone should be sure that what we are remembering is in fact what occured. Before you know it, history will record that it was  AMERICAN christians that attacked the world trade centers.

I am amased at the history flipping that has been going on in the world.

It just seems wrong to me that we  were the ones attacked, yet we are the ones who keep having to explain that we dont want to harm people. America is not at war with Austrailia, America is not at war with the Amish, America is not at war with buddhism, shinto, confucianism, jainism or the jedi relgion either. Why are we sigeling out Islam? Why are we having to explain to muslims that we are not at war with them when they are the ones who did in FACT declare war on us? 

Remember 9-11?

I think if the media were to show the reactions of muslims over seas the veil that Islam is peacfull may be removed. They didnt show the guy who burnt the quran on tv to keep people calm. Imagine what they are not showing us about what is going on over there.It is about the truth. Islam is beeing portrayed as the religion of peace. Islam is the opposite of christianity. If Islam is the religion of peace, what does that make christianity? The religion of war??? Maby that is why we keep saying america is not at war with islam, dunno? Do you relise there are more attacks on judaisim in this country every year than there are on muslims? Yet no one is claiming we are at war with the jews in this country? No one is claiming we are anti jewish??


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 14, 2010)

If our present administration has it's way 9/11 will soon be referred to as "National Service Day".

I expect 9/11 isn't going to be the only day we will have to remember.
There will be more of those day's I believe.  I have no reason to believe otherwise.


----------



## SneekEE (Sep 14, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> If our present administration has it's way 9/11 will soon be referred to as "National Service Day".
> 
> I expect 9/11 isn't going to be the only day we will have to remember.
> There will be more of those day's I believe.  I have no reason to believe otherwise.



I dont know, but if all the preachers are correct about us beeing in the last days, then yeah, I recon it is only going to get worst. But Jesus did say those things were nescessary. But there is a part of me that has hope, that thinks maby things will get better, maby even if this is prophecy comming to pass, God may decide to not let it get any worst for a long time, should we repent, He might do that. So I do have reason to believe, to hope. One thing I am sure, the farther our nation moves away from God, the worst it will get for those who want to move closer to God. Fortunatly He gives us peace in the times we need it most!And at the end of the day He is always on His throne, in control. None of this has Him worried.


----------



## ronpasley (Sep 14, 2010)

SneekEE said:


> I dont know, but if all the preachers are correct about us beeing in the last days, then yeah, I recon it is only going to get worst. But Jesus did say those things were nescessary. But there is a part of me that has hope, that thinks maby things will get better, maby even if this is prophecy comming to pass, God may decide to not let it get any worst for a long time, should we repent, He might do that. So I do have reason to believe, to hope. One thing I am sure, the farther our nation moves away from God, the worst it will get for those who want to move closer to God. Fortunatly He gives us peace in the times we need it most!And at the end of the day He is always on His throne, in control. None of this has Him worried.



OH yes brother things are going to get better soon and very soon for we shall see the King 


Cause there is a blessed time
That is coming, coming soon
It may be evening, morning or 'round noon
There's gonna be a wedding of the bride
She's gonna be united with the Groom
We shall see the King when He comes


We shall see the King
We shall see the King
We shall see the King
When He comes
He is coming in power
Hail the blessed hour
We shall see the King
When he comes

 
Are you ready should the Savior call today
Would Jesus say well done or go away
He's building a home for the pure 
The vile can never stay
We shall see the King
When He comes


Are you ready should the Savior call today
For the call that's soon to come
You see we're gonna crown our Savior
King and Lord of all
Oh the kingdoms of this world
Shall soon before Him fall


----------



## earl (Sep 14, 2010)

SneekEE said:


> You are kidding me right? I am trying to get you guys  to understand my first point so you can understand my next point that we aint discussed yet.





Nope . I'm done . If all you want to do is yell fire with out a solution , I can't add anything. I have expressed my opinion as best I could. Without a workable solution ,there is no answer. 
Good night . I get to spend the next 2 days with my granddaughters. Can't beat that.


----------

